

Does Google corporate use Exchange servers? - jeffrese

I'm contemplating using Google for enterprise email and I wonder if Google uses Google or Microsoft. Anybody know?
======
neilc
Why do you care what products Google uses internally? Without knowing anything
about your intended use case, Google are likely facing a pretty different set
of requirements, and they probably have a very different set of resources
(e.g. they obviously have a lot of in-house expertise on how the Google Apps
suite works).

------
sanj
You're joking, right?

Google uses its own products. They live in GMail and Calendar.

------
brianm
They use google apps.

~~~
bmatheny
Citation?

~~~
enomar
The googlers I've talked to have said they use gmail and google docs
internally.

~~~
mpc
I can also confirm that

------
jenhsun
Gmail runs on the Google GFE/1.3 server, which is hosted on a Linux Operating
System. See here <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gmail>

------
iigs
Exchange email is acceptable but not outstanding. The reason that most
companies end up with Exchange is the good calendaring support.

Try your free or less expensive options first and see what your employees
think. At our company (back when we were a startup) our first IT hire's first
job was to install Exchange -- the executive team was absolutely done with the
inferior product that we were using before it.

Another reason you may wish to not use a hosted environment: your company's
data can't be monitored or revealed by a subpoena to the hosting company if
there's no hosting company. You can be sure that Google complies with
subpoenas and court orders unless they're laughably vague and potentially
useful for a PR stunt.

------
deepster
I work at a 10K+ employee company which is moving over to gMail, gCalendar,
gTalk and gDocs.

gMail and gCal are a potent combination.

------
pibefision
They came from Exchange but migrated everything to Google Apps.

I think that migration's case it's online. I've readed about it.

------
jonknee
Gmail came out of the system they were already using internally.

